
Has anyone met someone on a dating app without paying for an advanced account? - winternett
As I begin to re-enter the dating pool I decided to try some of the more popular dating apps out there...<p>It seems to me like when a free account is registered, most apps show activity cues to convince users to upgrade to a paid account for the first few weeks without actual human contact (i.e. I&#x27;ll get a few likes, but no follow up messages) and then the activity drops off when the account is left as a basic (free) account. Fair enough for the app makers to want to make a profit off of registration, but if the free account is limited from getting actual contacts, I think it should be disclosed somehow.<p>So far, I have tested free accounts on Hinge, Bumble, and OK Cupid and they all exhibit the same kind of behavior to me; early &quot;likes&quot; and views, but no messages. I am wondering if the real way to meet people is by registering (paying for) an advanced account? Or perhaps the answer is that I am just not as handsome as my competition... :|<p>Has anyone (recently) met and communicated with a dating app match in person (from scratch) without paying for an advanced account on modern dating apps? If so, please be sure to mention the app&#x27;s name.
======
burfog
It sure would be better if the business model were based on optional paid
verification and background checks. You could pay to have it verified that you
are 6'2" or that you have a physics degree or that you don't have HIV or
whatever. You'd be paying for research, then getting an indicator of the claim
having been verified. Common claims would have standard prices. For weird
claims, you'd just be paying by the hour for research.

~~~
winternett
I think each dating site should provide metrics to verify that each account is
a valid human being and show how often they log in perhaps... A problem with
matching is that I go days without logging in, which means I could be missing
matches that way. I can imagine it would be hard for them to do any sort of
reliable or trustworthy background check on every account through the app.

~~~
burfog
The fact that you can't "do any sort of reliable or trustworthy background
check on every account through the app" is what justifies charging money.

Something that can be done purely in software by the app should be free. That
could mean verifying that the user has control over a web site, or that they
use Android, or that phone location services places the user in a particular
city.

Cheap things would include credit checks and other simple background checks.
Registered mail could be used for addresses. Property records could be looked
up. Educational transcripts could be obtained. Some verification could involve
a notary public.

Since the user would be paying for costs and a profit, there really is no
limit to how complicated and expensive things could get. If the user wants to
pay to fly out a team of investigators, that is fine.

------
coder4life
I have, on OkCupid, before it's weak changeover to a glorified Tinder clone
(was active in the 2010-2015 time period). In my first 18 months at it, I met
80-100 matches in person. Three OkCupid matches became relationships longer
than 6 months.

------
rurban
Facebook works best for most people.

